# looking for veyron wheels



## trackdevil1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looking for veyron wheels anybody know a place???


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*

They are over $10,000 a piece. You cannot afford.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

+$14k tires.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

lol and there also like 365 or something in the rear.
id love to know what you wanted to do with these.


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

plus theres a small.. actually large problem i guess about getting the tires on the wheels
anyone? anyone?


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (VDubby18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubby18* »_plus theres a small.. actually large problem i guess about getting the tires on the wheels
anyone? anyone?









lol.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trackdevil1* »_looking for veyron wheels anybody know a place???

I'm pretty sure the local K-Mart has a sale this week on Veyron wheels and tires. Better go soon before they run out!


----------



## trackdevil1 (Sep 21, 2006)

watch and see they will be on my R32


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (trackdevil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trackdevil1* »_watch and see they will be on my R32


----------



## iWhore (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (VDubby18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubby18* »_plus theres a small.. actually large problem i guess about getting the tires on the wheels
anyone? anyone?










arent there like 10 people (if that) in the world that are qualified to put them on?
i thought retards only hung out in the mk4 forum? seems like they are in the R32 and Bugatti forums as well.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (VDubby18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubby18* »_plus theres a small.. actually large problem i guess about getting the tires on the wheels
anyone? anyone?









1 and only 1 machine in France that can Mount & balance the wheels


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

is this true? i know they are PAX system PS2 tires on wheels engineers for the car, but the dimensions are not extreme. unless a PAX tire machine cant handle the 19" or so diameter, i'd assume they wouldnt be much different to service. 
to the OP, if you really want the look of the bugatti wheels for you car, and have the cash to obtain them, consider having a set custom built for your R. i know of more than a couple wheel manufacturers that will to one-off sets.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (thegoodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegoodson* »_is this true? i know they are PAX system PS2 tires on wheels engineers for the car, but the dimensions are not extreme. unless a PAX tire machine cant handle the 19" or so diameter, i'd assume they wouldnt be much different to service. 
to the OP, if you really want the look of the bugatti wheels for you car, and have the cash to obtain them, consider having a set custom built for your R. i know of more than a couple wheel manufacturers that will to one-off sets. 

no one has a machine that can do 365's


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (dubsport87)*

lmao


----------



## the_golfer (May 24, 2007)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*

lol any update on this?? i'm interested.


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (thegoodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegoodson* »_is this true? i know they are PAX system PS2 tires on wheels engineers for the car, but the dimensions are not extreme. unless a PAX tire machine cant handle the 19" or so diameter, i'd assume they wouldnt be much different to service. 
to the OP, if you really want the look of the bugatti wheels for you car, and have the cash to obtain them, consider having a set custom built for your R. i know of more than a couple wheel manufacturers that will to one-off sets. 


if theyr are a pax system then all you have t be is pax certified there arnt many but there out ther and the size means you need a reverse mount machine which is hard to find but not rare
think about it dragster tire are at least that wide but they seem to find places to m&b there tires anyway im sure some makes knock off wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (trackdevil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trackdevil1* »_watch and see they will be on my R32


----------



## ricky2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*

yes dood, 

u can chek out autopartsway.ca they r cheaper in price and quality and services r really good.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trackdevil1* »_looking for veyron wheels anybody know a place???

On your nearest Veyron.








Car and Driver reports that to have four tires mounted, in France, will set you back $70,000. 


_Modified by mhjett at 3:22 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (mhjett)*

.


_Modified by m.boyer20ae at 6:19 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## 92JettaDriverFound (Apr 10, 2009)

who cares if they are 365mm, hes going to stretch his 225s on anyways


----------



## Eviloliv3 (Sep 29, 2005)

the wheels and tires DO NOT come seperate and cost $18,000 per WHEEL. It costs 72000 to get a new set, plus labor...
once the tires wear out, you have to buy a whole new set of wheels. Your old wheels go back to their factory where they refurbish the wheels and put a new set of tires on them to then sell for another $18,000 per wheel
Solution: Call Rota and have them copy the wheel


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*

http://www.google.com Google


----------



## straightupvw x2 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (trackdevil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trackdevil1* »_watch and see they will be on my R32

hahahahhhhaahahahahaaaa


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (straightupvw x2)*

I have 10 sets. I'll sell you a set with tires for... well since you're a nice guy and a fellow dubber let's say $10k?
paypal [email protected]


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (eatonrabbit.)*

I'm parting out my wrecked Veyron.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^^^ I'll buy it off of you as soon as my check from the Zimbabwe National Lottery clears. Weird thing is that I don't remember buying a ticket.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_^^^ I'll buy it off of you as soon as my check from the Zimbabwe National Lottery clears. Weird thing is that I don't remember buying a ticket.

Nice to see another fellow lottery winner on here man. I won the Nigerian Lottery!!! That's how I got 10 sets of Veyron wheels.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_^^^ I'll buy it off of you as soon as my check from the Zimbabwe National Lottery clears. Weird thing is that I don't remember buying a ticket.

what's weird is I don't remember buying the car


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I don't mean to threadjack, but has anyone seen a DIY on how to fab the rear spoiler of a Veyron onto a Corrado? Mine has been busted for years and I thought I could use one of the Veyron spoilers I have laying around.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (B166eR - VW)*

serious buzz kill on the burnouts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (B166eR - VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B166eR - VW* »_I don't mean to threadjack, but has anyone seen a DIY on how to fab the rear spoiler of a Veyron onto a Corrado? Mine has been busted for years and I thought I could use one of the Veyron spoilers I have laying around.

I haven't done it for a Corrado but it looks tough. I swapped one in on a Crossfire if that helps at all.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
I haven't done it for a Corrado but it looks tough. I swapped one in on a Crossfire if that helps at all.

Porsche 911 one bolts right on.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (mr lee)*

i'm pretty partial to this wing..


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (eatonrabbit.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatonrabbit.* »_i'm pretty partial to this wing..








Thats non motorized and although a fairly attractive piece, does not serve any REAL performance purpose. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (B166eR - VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B166eR - VW* »_Thats non motorized and although a fairly attractive piece, does not serve any REAL performance purpose. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


what???????????????? does not serve.... 
dude... 500whp!!!!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (eatonrabbit.)*

To hell with the wing, I think I'm just gonna quad-turbo my golf for like 8-900 hp


----------



## subisan (Mar 30, 2009)

Can you guys photoshop these on a '92 Dodge Caravan? My van needs new rims baaad and these are right in my price range.
kthxbie


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (subisan)*

Samn bolt pattern too..


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Kymco)*









you could use 1 turbo


----------



## MrMark5 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (trackdevil1)*


----------



## MK3dirtyeuro (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (trackdevil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trackdevil1* »_watch and see they will be on my R32

Hahaha! Yeah i highly doubt it. We will see...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (MK3dirtyeuro)*

its histerical to see this thread pop up on my watched topics from time to time. how is this even going still? lol


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

^^^ That's what I keep thinking.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Because we all just can't get enough...


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Kymco)*

Someone should PM him and see if he actually got the wheels.
He might surprise us. I bet you he doesn't, though.


----------



## coffin (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

unless he's got a new car this is it for sale an no veyron wheels on it http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4165955 idiot


----------



## soccrstar (Aug 22, 2004)

Do people seriously think they can fit a veyron on their car? here's a pic of the tire








Now if I was a billionaire. I'd buy this car


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

you could pull those off in mk1 arches


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_you could pull those off in mk1 arches

yeah just roll the fenders lol


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm parting out my wrecked Veyron. 









Do you still have the dome light? Dibs.


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (mhjett)*









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_
Do you still have the dome light? Dibs.

it just sold for $500


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it just sold for $500 

Son of a bi***. But that's cool, it happens to be the same part # as a B4 Passat, so I should be good. 



_Modified by mhjett at 7:53 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
1 and only 1 machine in France that can Mount & balance the wheels


The tires need to be slipped on with tons of pressure. They were talking about it in Top Gear in one of the series.


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (m.boyer20ae)*

.


_Modified by m.boyer20ae at 6:20 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

will you take a check?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Hope so... Paypal fees would be pretty brutal.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Somebody ought to tell this guy about that Veyron that crashed into that saltwater lagoon. Bet that would sell the wheels...


----------



## anisplas (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (B166eR - VW)*

Back side Looks little ord. Color also not a very good.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Kymco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kymco* »_Somebody ought to tell this guy about that Veyron that crashed into that saltwater lagoon. Bet that would sell the wheels...

HA! When I first saw that video, the first thing I thought was, "that R32 guy could get those wheels after all."
I love seeing this post pop back up from time to time.


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: looking for veyron wheels (trackdevil1)*

Ask your nearest Bugatti dealer
But seriously one tire cost 15.000$,and they wouldnt sell you anyway


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you try this?
veyronrimsonmyr32.com

Saw this post lasti night...
The guy is open to Trade for R32 Wheels ...
You should hurry










_Modified by EL CAPO at 12:54 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## ExoticLover (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Do you still have the keys?
Thanks


----------

